# A Sneak Peek



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey caballeros,
A few weeks ago I posted some pics of a fork I was building for the NAHBS . There seemed to be some interest in seeing the rest of the frame as it comes together, so here is a sequence of shots showing the fillet/lug head tube as it takes shape. Hopefully they'll come through in the right order.
Tom Oswald


----------



## threesixeight (Dec 6, 2005)

*impressive*

looks like some real fine work. keep the photos coming as the build progresses


Oswald said:


> Hey caballeros,
> A few weeks ago I posted some pics of a fork I was building for the NAHBS . There seemed to be some interest in seeing the rest of the frame as it comes together, so here is a sequence of shots showing the fillet/lug head tube as it takes shape. Hopefully they'll come through in the right order.
> Tom Oswald


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*why dont more people do this?*

As far as custom, or one of a kind, or simply 'neat'....it is hard to beat some nice lugs.

That ought to be one cool scooter when you are done.

Dare I say those look like pieces of art? Well, serious craftmanship with artistic flare at least!

Ken


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

*How?*

Looks like you thinned out parts of the lug spigots in order to create the "braided" look (i.e. one side wrapped over and then under the other). It's not like it's actually twisted together, right?

Pretty frickin' cool, I think. That's one of the most unique looking lugs that I've seen. Something that makes me want to get fancier than the downright boring by comparison fillet brazing I've been doing.

One more question: when you make your own lugs, do you ream them or otherwise make them precise enough to use silver? If not, how do you flow brass without melting the lug apart?


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

Oswald said:


> Hey caballeros,
> A few weeks ago I posted some pics of a fork I was building for the NAHBS . There seemed to be some interest in seeing the rest of the frame as it comes together, so here is a sequence of shots showing the fillet/lug head tube as it takes shape. Hopefully they'll come through in the right order.
> Tom Oswald


That is cool! Steel is real!

Monte


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Man those are hot...


----------



## 2Tall (Sep 1, 2005)

"Every Oswald frame and fork is constructed using only human powered tools -- no lathes, no milling machines, no 12-axis CNC laser molecule modulators, not even an electric drill. Sure, that means more sweat and toil for Tom Oswald, but what it means for the rider is that their bicycle will be created with the love and care that can only come from a person passionate about making bikes the right way. And the right way to build a unique human powered machine is with human power. Like the bicycle itself, Tom Oswald's building process is clean, quiet and efficient. It provides a peaceful work atmosphere, which allows achievement of the utmost level of craftsmanship."


Damn... didn't know anyone was doing framebuilding that way anymore.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

That IS amazing!! Please keep the pics coming, I just can't wait to see this piece of art in real life!!

JJ


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*What about the torch?*

 Powered by Tom's own methane? Just kidding! Personally, I use my 12-axis, 5-dimensional CNC waterlasermaserinkjet machine to fabricate everything - just push a few buttons and out comes a frame!

On a more serious note, this is my early nomination for post of the year. Building custom lugs like this is seriously badass in my book, especially when 29" wheels are going to be involved. I've thought about doing something similar (though I'd TIG the lugs to the HT) but never have found the free time or inclination.

Wicked! I'm super impressed - will the BB and seat lugs receive similar treatment?

-Walt



2Tall said:


> "Every Oswald frame and fork is constructed using only human powered tools -- no lathes, no milling machines, no 12-axis CNC laser molecule modulators, not even an electric drill. Sure, that means more sweat and toil for Tom Oswald, but what it means for the rider is that their bicycle will be created with the love and care that can only come from a person passionate about making bikes the right way. And the right way to build a unique human powered machine is with human power. Like the bicycle itself, Tom Oswald's building process is clean, quiet and efficient. It provides a peaceful work atmosphere, which allows achievement of the utmost level of craftsmanship."
> 
> Damn... didn't know anyone was doing framebuilding that way anymore.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Tom - 

This is totally off topic, but do you have any pics of your fillet joints prior to clean-up? I am wondering if my practice joints are anywhere near where they need to be...

Great work BTW. I can't wait to see the finished product in San Jose!

LP


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

Gang,
Thanks for checking it out. And thanks for the positive words. To answer questions from above:
The tubes will be silver brazed into this assembly. 
Parts are thinned to give the illusion of interwoven strands. 
I will continue that theme at the seat cluster, but I'll probably leave the bb more simple.
Below is a just-brazed pic.
Stay tuned for more...
Tom


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful! Please keep us posted as the build progresses. Steel is real.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Words do not suffice!!*

That's a style that's right up my alley! Very nice! I used to be a bench jeweler, and did alot of custom designs in lost wax and fabrication, so I can appreciate all the work it takes to get as far as you have with this project.

Stunning, simply stunning handiwork! (Applause!)


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

hey thanks for sharing your beautiful craftwork!  

one day when i accumulate some more cash and need a new niner, i will come looking for you!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Wow!*

It's been a while since i've seen such fine lugs. Please keep the progress pics coming.

R.


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

I foresee a lot more business for you, Tom. The 29er board seems to be a loyal lot (Waltworks, Blacksheep, etc...), and I believe your name will be added to this list shortly. Seriously, if I was a custom frame builder, I'd be all over the 29er board. We 29er types seem to really love pulling for the little guy, especially when his work is as awesome as Tom's.
-Sean


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

beautiful work.

form meets function. sort of like them crazy wierd sexy jones bikes.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Tom, that's some pretty heady stuff.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

= OOOOOOOOOOOOO that's all i got to say


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous work! Those lus are awesome. You must have quite a selection of files  Love to see some complete frame pics.


----------



## cmatcan (Nov 20, 2005)

those are some incredible lugs. i hope you realize that you have made my carbon and aluminum frames completely inadequate and unattractive in my eyes now!!


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

*second intallment*

OK Musketeers, here's your second installment - the top tube and the seat tube sleeve getting acquainted.
Tom


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Keep those pics coming


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice - 

Since you are working all by hand, what specifically are you using to finish off the fillets? No dynafile = lots of finish work I imagine.

Again, very nice!

LP


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

lanpope said:


> Very nice -
> 
> Since you are working all by hand, what specifically are you using to finish off the fillets? No dynafile = lots of finish work I imagine.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I use files, emory cloth, and this:


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

A Singer drill... Seriously!? Tom... you are the coolest. That freakin' rocks! 
-Sean


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

*wow...*

i just checked out your shop... very cool stuff. One day I'm gonna have to get me a custom made frame... your frames look great. please keep us on the "know" with this build... chompin' on the bit...


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Thanks. I use files, emory cloth, and this:


That is, for sure, one of the coolest things ever posted on this board.

Kind of OT - but have you ever read the book "Better Off: Flipping the Switch on Technology"?
The author is a MIT grad that undertook an 18 month experiment to live sans motors with his new wife. A very cool book with lots of great historical insight.

I think it would be right up your alley. The book discusses various trials and tribulations of living a simplier life from the perspective of someone who spent his entire carreer studying technology.

I've loaned my copy out, or I would send it your way, but here is the amazon link if you are interested:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...002-8193612-4556869?s=books&v=glance&n=283155

LP


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

lanpope said:


> That is, for sure, one of the coolest things ever posted on this board.
> 
> Kind of OT - but have you ever read the book "Better Off: Flipping the Switch on Technology"?
> The author is a MIT grad that undertook an 18 month experiment to live sans motors with his new wife. A very cool book with lots of great historical insight.
> ...


Thanks for the book recommendation, LP. I placed an inter-library loan request for it. Just for the record - I don't have any problem with or fear of technology. I just simply get a lot of satisfaction out of accomplishing work, wherever possible, using my own power. You know how good you feel after completing a difficult challenge on your bicycle? Imagine extending that kind of empowerment to all other areas of your life as well.

Not preaching, just fumbling to explain my kookiness,
Tom


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Only 5 weeks to go, how are the precedings on the frame??

What will the build look like? geared? singlespeed?

JJ


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

*another taste*

Yes, we're really coming down to the wire now. This is going to be like one of those chopper shows on TV - the pressure's on, the clock is ticking, it has to get done in time for the big show. Now I guess to be authentic I need to start throwing tools around and slamming doors... 

But instead, I'll just show you a shot of the Rohloff dropouts and then get back to work.

Tom


----------



## heavyg (Dec 15, 2004)

*metalwork*

I, too am smitten. Sweeeet. Since there may be others who are lazy about clicking through to check out more stuff, I thought I'd take the liberty of shwoing off more of TO's work for him. For the record, this thread is the first I have ever heard of Oswald, so please don't suspect any foul play- I am just genuinely jazzed like the rest of you.


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

beautiful work all around. i like your style and look forward to follow ups on this...


----------



## bikertim (Nov 22, 2005)

It's nice to see lugs making a comeback. There's nothing wrong with tig or fillet as you can still appreciate the skill of the builder in those modes of construction. The added component of artistry makes a lugged frame such as Tom's so appealing, and different from the crowd...

Nice, and looking forward to more.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

*bling bling*

Ooooh, shiny. Myyyy Precioussssss!


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Thanks. I use files, emory cloth, and this:


But what do you sew with? 

(and please don't say "sew what?")


----------



## cronometro (Jan 12, 2004)

*If Tom is a Kook*

Tom if you are a kook than so am I. Love the work. You are making me wish I had time to build. Maybe I will just have you build one.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

*ready for powder coat*

OK SprocketMunchers,
Here's a (rather crappy) shot of the frame, fork and (_surprise!_) handlebars waiting for my powder coater to come pick them up. Guy needs a week or so to work his magic, and then we'll be ready for the build up, a proper photo shoot, and then a quick box-and-ship out to California.
Whew, now it's time for a beer (or two)!
Tom


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

that's beautiful. going to be one sweet ride, really sweet. look forward to seeing it come to life.


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

Tom, I can't wait to see that thing finished. Awesome work. What colors will it be done in?
-Sean


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I love those bars! I've got a sketch for those here somewhere!
Should be lovely holding the centerbar on long (road) climbs. Perfect angle!


----------



## Yunkie (Dec 6, 2004)

*Too cool!*

I want that bike! How much!!???


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Tom - 

Will you be taking deposits at NAHBS?  

LP


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Man I love it, the frame, the fork crown, those bars. I can't wait to see this thing built up.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Those handle bars!*

I join in the chorus! Wow!

Cloxxki, I was just dreaming up this bar shape, as well! Maybe we are all on to something here? Already our minds have become one! 

I was thinking about a handle bar like this in titanium, but I'll be interested to see how this steel one might come out. Good work, Mr. Oswald! 
The frame appears to have the name "Oswald" brazed onto the downtube in individual letters. Correct? If so, amazing work!


----------



## thelastbard (Jan 16, 2006)

*nice nice nice...*

I'm really excited to see how this thing looks painted and built up. Thanks for letting us in on the process and watch it progress.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

The color will be a deep candy red, with the various stainless steel logo bits masked off and polished up nice and shiny. The bars were kind of a last minute addition. I've had a sketch of them on my drawing board for more than a year, but just finally made the time to put them together. I think they'll work well. You've got that nice ergonomic hand position, and the forward sweep of the cross piece should keep the weight distribution from shifting too far to the rear. Plus I think they look kind of snazzy too.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

!!!!!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

SLX said:


> !!!!!


uh, yeah. Lemme repeat that.

!!!!!

Dayum Tom. I love the raised letters/logo. good sense of detail for sure. I can't wait to see pictures from this years show! Way more interested in this than Interbike for sure. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow I could really go for a set of those bars. Will you be making more of them?

Cant wait to see the final build.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

ozlongboarder said:


> Wow I could really go for a set of those bars. Will you be making more of them?


I'm still quite far away from offering those bars for sale as a standalone item. But if you're interested, contact me directly and we can discuss in more detail.

Tom


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

That frame, fork and bar combo is absolutely incredible. Dare I ask how many man hours you have into it at this point?

Roughly how many frames are you building per year?

Again, beautiful work.

B


----------



## big & single (Feb 15, 2006)

Bars (even more so the frame itself!) are most certainly sweet - but I'd be very surprised if they don't infringe upon Jones' patent...


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

big & single said:


> Bars (even more so the frame itself!) are most certainly sweet - but I'd be very surprised if they don't infringe upon Jones' patent...


Yes, that certainly is one of the first things I would look into before going down that road. I'm not really all that interested in gearing up to crank out dozens or hundreds of identical items anyway, unless the demand was just overwhelming (and it's not yet) and the payoff was huge (it probably wouldn't be). That's not my style, and neither is trying to horn in on someone else's action. I mostly just wanted to build something that would be unique and eye-catching for the bike show, and something that would be comfortable for me to ride when the show is over (by some strange coincidence, this bike just happens to be exactly _my_ size. Go figure.)

But as someone striving to make a living in the bicycle business, I'm always interested to hear what other riders out there think. If someone were to offer a handlebar like this for sale, what do you think it would sell for? Would you buy one? Do you think it would it be perceived as a copycat, me-too kind of item?

Tom


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Yes, that certainly is one of the first things I would look into before going down that road.
> 
> But as someone striving to make a living in the bicycle business, I'm always interested to hear what other riders out there think. If someone were to offer a handlebar like this for sale, what do you think it would sell for? Would you buy one? Do you think it would it be perceived as a copycat, me-too kind of item?
> 
> Tom


 Nice bike...

As for the patent thing, you're not infringing on the Jones patent. I would think that you could sell those bars for around $75.00. If that is profitable, great, if not don't do it ...

I would be interested in the fork...


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

donkey said:


> Dare I ask how many man hours you have into it at this point?
> 
> Roughly how many frames are you building per year?
> 
> B


I didn't really keep track of the hours. But if I had to guess, I'm sure I've got 70 hours in it. Will certainly be over 70 once I get done polishing all that stainless.

I own and run a retail shop too, so right now I can only build about 10 frames a year. My goal this year is to increase the framebuilding business enough that I can afford to hire some good help and take a step back from the day-to-day running of the bike shop. I want more opportunities to build cool stuff like this, and beyond this.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Oswald said:


> by some strange coincidence, this bike just happens to be exactly _my_ size. Go figure.


Huh huh...

It's a beauty already, that must be a dream to ride, only to look down on a hard climb, look down, grin, and go on.

Can't wait to see it build!

JJ


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice looking stuff. The exact style of the lugs isn't quite my style (personal choice), but I've definitely been interested in constructing my own lugs like that. Very nice looking work. Love the detail of the grape cutout. I know that's not easy to do.

I think the bars are a great "think-around" of the Jones bar. Same general concept (but Jones did not originate the "concept"), but without the "new, longer stem" issue. Puts your hands in generally the same position they would have with regular bars, but with the great hand position. If not not mistaken, what people are saying is that the Jones concept centered around controls (brake or shift of both) in front of the cross bar, which yours do not do. I don't think you have worries about patent infringement, but I'm not JJ's patent attorney.

I agree with a sale price in the $75-100 range.

I may actually work on a template to build my own version of them for personal use, just to see if I can do it.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

*it's done*

Hey Y'all. Check this out.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow! Great job! Those handlebars look super comfy!


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

i love it!
old meets new, and you can't beat a rohloff to keep it looking low key.
great job, have fun on that one.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I really like that!*

I would like to hear about how it rides, whenever you get to that!

Those handlebars are awesome!

I still really like the plate crown fork idea, but I am curious about how the disc brake gets along with it.

You have done very well, enjoy it!


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

*sweep bars!*

Nice work all around! What's the sweep of those bars? I've been working on my own custom bars and think around 27 is pretty ideal.
Let us know how it all works!
Brooke


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Couldn't anything between 25 and 45 degrees be considered "ideal"? 

Classy looking piece, a classic already on here!


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

*Best in show*

Tom, if they have this award at the handmade bike show, that bike deserves it.
-Sean


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Hats off to your sir, that is a true work of art  Thats exactly what the bike world needs more of...keep it up!

< raises beer >

Slainte!

Alex


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

That is very cool. The bars look even better.


----------



## holycromoly (Aug 11, 2004)

Beautiful build! 

Add these photos in the Gallery section so the all can enjoy.


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

Beautiful work! What an amazing craftsman. Any chance we can get closer up images of the seat tube and down tube? I'd like to see how you finessed that in the end.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Hey Y'all. Check this out.


Yo Tom - Beautiful bike & craftsmanship. I'm very impressed. I gotta' ask though, why didn't you get that baby wet painted by Acme or Bell or something along those lines? Powder hides so much craftsmanship & detail and on a bike like that and I think your work should get the attention it deserves. Beautiful work, nonetheless.


----------



## Ligero (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh ic, you press page 2 ... best looking totaly classy yet retro bike!

That is good looking bike, thanks for sharing your experience building it much better than watching those garage chopper shows *wink \

I was scared at the bare handle bars but now that you got it to all together its very nice! Im afraid if I were at your bike show i would'nt beable to resist and hop on to see how it fits 

Im just a moutian biker that swaps parts .. just wondering how did you get those parts to stick? epoxy?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

donkey said:


> That frame, fork and bar combo is absolutely incredible. Dare I ask how many man hours you have into it at this point?
> 
> Roughly how many frames are you building per year?
> 
> ...


Donkey....remember....riser bars riser bars riser bars.....


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

I love classic steel luged construction. You have capatured all the beauty of a retro road bike in a mtb. I've looked long and hard but have never seen that untill now. I almost wet my pants when I saw those pix. I want mine with stainless lugs.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Hey Y'all. Check this out.


one word : damn!!!!

nicest custom bars yet!

what a beauty most impressive.

wow!!!


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

*Ox Blood Team Pro*



Oswald said:


> Hey Y'all. Check this out.


Might I suggest one of these?

PM me for details.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, that looks great! Thanks for sharing, I was afraid you wouldn't show us the result untill the show, but you did, and that's good!!!

JJ


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

*fork!*

The painted to match handlebar really is great, but I love the fork even more! Nice! Really looking forward to see in in person at the show!


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

BikesOnSnow said:


> Nice work all around! What's the sweep of those bars? I've been working on my own custom bars and think around 27 is pretty ideal.
> Let us know how it all works!
> Brooke


This probably sounds kind of funny, but I don't know what the angle is. I just kind of went by what felt good and wasn't thinking about the number. I think it ended up somewhere around 40 degress, but I can't remember for sure. And the bike is in a box on its way to California now so I can't measure it for you right now.

Tom


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

DWF said:


> I gotta' ask though, why didn't you get that baby wet painted by Acme or Bell or something along those lines?


Paint and powder do have different aesthetics, but I don't think it's like one is good and one is bad. They're just different. I use both finishes, and choose between them based on the intended use of the bike and the tastes of its owner. Personally, I like the look and feel of a good powder coat. It kind of looks like the piece is encased in color. Like it's been shrink-wrapped. Hermetically sealed. I also like the extra durability of powder and since I'm going to ride the bejesus out of this bike in the mud, roots, and rocks of Pennsylvania, and want it to look good for many years to come, powder was the best choice for me.

By the way, the color, which looks kind of flat in the photos, is amazing in person. It's very deep, complex, and luscious. And it lights up under sunlight like you would not believe.

Tom


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

SLX said:


> .. just wondering how did you get those parts to stick? epoxy?


Do you mean how the frame tubes and other metal parts joined together? They are all brazed using an oxygen/acetylene torch and either silver or bronze brazing alloys, depending on the requirements of the joint.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Oswald said:


> Paint and powder do have different aesthetics, but I don't think it's like one is good and one is bad. They're just different. I use both finishes, and choose between them based on the intended use of the bike and the tastes of its owner. Personally, I like the look and feel of a good powder coat. It kind of looks like the piece is encased in color. Like it's been shrink-wrapped. Hermetically sealed. I also like the extra durability of powder and since I'm going to ride the bejesus out of this bike in the mud, roots, and rocks of Pennsylvania, and want it to look good for many years to come, powder was the best choice for me.
> 
> By the way, the color, which looks kind of flat in the photos, is amazing in person. It's very deep, complex, and luscious. And it lights up under sunlight like you would not believe.
> 
> Tom


I've seen a lot of good powdercoat so my comment wasn't that powder is bad, it's just that wet paint shows detail & craftsmanship better, whereas powder builds up on the edges and valleys and obscures fine work. Know what I mean?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I think I agree with DWF, the lug details don't stand out as much as I had expected/hoped. If it were my artwork, I'd put black on the lugs


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I happen to think the lug details look great with the powder coat. Tom did not post close ups of the finished bare frame so I can not say if the finish has or has not hidden anything. It probably looks even better in person with the depth of the coating and the play of light. Black would tend to obscure the details.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I agree with shiggy, that I think on this bike I like the powder coat. I do like the look of a two-tone lug when there is a lot of space in the lug and it can be painted with an accent color.

The only think that catches my eye negatively is the stem. I think a more subtle stem would really draw attention to the rest of the bike. It just looks big and bulky to me, maybe a nitto uni-5ex would be a better look, but what do I know, I can't build a bike like that or even afford to buy one.

I really do like the fork, and I think the handle bars are great also.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Saw Something Similar Sunday*

I saw a Peacock Groove track bike Sunday at Frost Bike that had very similar detail work to the Oswald. It was powder coated at Spectrum. It looked veeeerrrry nice, and the level of detail was quite plain to see.

Martini took some photos of it, perhaps he has 'em posted somewhere? This bike is also going to the Hand Made Bicycle show. Look for a screaming pink and black beauty if you are there.


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

jl said:


> The only think that catches my eye negatively is the stem. I think a more subtle stem would really draw attention to the rest of the bike. It just looks big and bulky to me,


I agree with you, JL. That stem is not really the ultimate stem for the bike. I needed something silver, and there aren't a whole lot of choices for that these days. And it matches the seatpost, so it was the best choice for now. Once I get a chance to ride the bike and get the fit really dialed in, I plan to build a steel stem with polished stainless lugs and the extension powder coated to match everything else. That'll be the ticket.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Not yet. Been too busy here at home to even look at those shots. They'll be up soon though. I need to email them to Eric as well.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Oswald said:


> ...I plan to build a steel stem with polished stainless lugs and the extension powder coated to match everything else. That'll be the ticket.


Perfect!

In the meantime Rivendell sells these:








https://www.rivbike.com/webalog/handlebars_stems_tape/16132.html


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Perfect!
> 
> In the meantime Rivendell sells these:
> 
> ...


Might be a challenge getting those over them pimpin' bars.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

DWF said:


> Might be a challenge getting those over them pimpin' bars.


OOPS! Forgot about the bars


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

This is the one I was talking about. Also from RivBike. Just remove the label ...


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Tom,
It was great to see this bike, among other beautifull frames from your hand, on the show. It was nice talking to you and I'm sure this bike helped you having even less time for your bike shop!!










JJ


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey JJ,
Thanks. And thanks for helping me to pack my bikes up at the end. If anything gets damaged I'll send you the bill . That was a mighty fine handlebar wrap job we did!

Tom


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Wonderful stuff, TO!
I am very interested in your bars, for sure. 
Can you tell me who did you PC work? It looks amazing.

Thanks
OGG


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

OneGearGuy said:


> Can you tell me who did you PC work? It looks amazing.
> 
> OGG


My powder coat work is done by Guy Loomis of Loomis Powder Coating. He does really great, clean, detail oriented work. I can't say enough good things about him. Check out
http://www.loomispowdercoating.com/
for more info.

Tom


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Oswald said:


> My powder coat work is done by Guy Loomis of Loomis Powder Coating. He does really great, clean, detail oriented work. I can't say enough good things about him. Check out
> http://www.loomispowdercoating.com/
> for more info.
> 
> Tom


Very nice!
Thanks for sharing. I see you are quite a client. 

Check your PM when you get a chance.
OGG


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, that thing turned out beautifully, really like those bars too.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Oswald said:


> If anything gets damaged I'll send you the bill . That was a mighty fine handlebar wrap job we did!


The bikes are still not there? Did I take the wrong box(es) home? If only they were my size...

That wrap was the best we could do, taking the material in account 

Keep us informed on future projects!

JJ


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

What's the word on those handlebars, Oswald? Availability? Pricing?


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

*dig the fork*

I tried to search for the original fork thread but I kept getting an error message, Can anyone help me. 
cheers, Wade


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

vulture said:


> I tried to search for the original fork thread but I kept getting an error message, Can anyone help me.
> cheers, Wade


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=151139


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

SpinWheelz said:


> What's the word on those handlebars, Oswald? Availability? Pricing?


Please contact me directly with those types of inquiries. Phone or email is fine.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

thats a beautiful looking frame and forks


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

Z1bomber said:


> thats a beautiful looking frame and forks


Thanks, man. Here's a pic from my ride yesterday.

Tom


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tom, It was nice to see you included in BIKE mag's coverage of the Handmade show.

Does the bike ride as well as you hoped?


----------



## one1spede (Aug 5, 2005)

That is so hot, nice to see you're getting out on it. Enjoy!


----------



## Oswald (Dec 3, 2005)

shiggy said:


> Tom, It was nice to see you included in BIKE mag's coverage of the Handmade show.
> 
> Does the bike ride as well as you hoped?


Shiggy,
Yeah, I'm really enjoying it. The Rohloff still needs more miles to smooth out. And the not-yet-broken-in Brooks is really pretty comfortable. I do think I'm going to ditch the leather bar wrap and put some cork grips on though. Just need a little more cushion and something bigger to hold on to. No regrets.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I gotta say I haven't been quite this moved by a frame in a long time. Simply beautiful. And best of all, it's getting ridden!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Oswald said:


> Shiggy,
> Yeah, I'm really enjoying it. The Rohloff still needs more miles to smooth out. And the not-yet-broken-in Brooks is really pretty comfortable. I do think I'm going to ditch the leather bar wrap and put some cork grips on though. Just need a little more cushion and something bigger to hold on to. No regrets.


Good to hear.

Try some Fizik Gel under the leather wrap. It is the best padding I have used. No squirm unlike most gels.


----------

